# Gas Log Set - Can I add a Blower??



## cacioa (Nov 30, 2010)

I converted my woodburning fireplace to Natural Gas (Peterson Log System). My problem is that there is no heat coming into the home now. Is there a blower kit I can add to a fireplace to bring in some of the heat? -- Any advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 1, 2010)

Vented gas logs are decorative appliances. If you wanted heat I am sorry to say you wasted your money.

If the old fireplace is a metal prefabricated fireplace you might be able to add a blower to it, but I would not waste any more money because it will not have much of a benefit.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 1, 2010)

What jtp10181 said. You essentially have a gas burning campfire in 
your living room. or family room or what ever room.
IT HAS NO HEAT CAPABILITIES...
If you add a blower, you're gonna blow the nasty by-products of combustion
- INCLUDING CO - all thru your house.


----------

